# Cielo de los chambones



## Verônica Pessoa

Olá!!
O que vem a ser essa expressão em um texto sobre futebol?
Aliás, onde posso encontrar um dicionário que tenha expressões?

Obrigada,

Verônica


----------



## curlyboy20

Não tenho ideia o que significa "chambones". Não sei muito de futebol (certamente não é o meu esporte favorito!).

Dê uma olhada aos recursos que temos neste forum e talvez você possa encontrar um dicionário com expressões!


----------



## Verônica Pessoa

Obrigada,mas já fiz isso e não achei. Mas obrigada assim mesmo.


----------



## Tomby

_Chambón_ é uma pessoa inábil, inepta, sem jeito (neste caso) para praticar futebol, etc. Mas nunca ouvi a expressão _cielo de los chambones_, suponho que é argentina; talvez signifique que uma vitória (p. e. Argentina vs. Inglaterra) enviou à Selecção Argentina "ao paraíso", mas a todos os seleccionados, bons e ruins, se é que na Selecção Argentina houver ruins. 
Esperemos outras opiniões. 
Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## coquis14

Creo que te equivocáste de hilo , chambón.


----------



## Mangato

*chambón**, na**.*
(De _chamba_1).

*1. *adj. coloq. De escasa habilidad en el juego, caza o deportes. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. coloq. Poco hábil en cualquier arte o facultad. U. t. c. s.

Isso é o que diz o DRAE.   Quanto a os _chambones_ do fútebol, aqui são nomeados de _tuercebotas_


----------



## coquis14

Es un término en total desuso en Argentina , me hace acordar a los montoneros.


----------



## airosa

coquis14 said:


> Es un término en total desuso en Argentina , me hace acordar a los montoneros.


No sé si te entendí bien. ¿A qué termino te refieres? ¿Al "chambón"? Recuerdo muy vivamente una cumbia muy popular hace unos diez años que decía: "Estoy saliendo con un chabón..." Creo que _chambón_ y _chabón_ son lo mismo.


----------



## brasileirinho

airosa said:


> No sé si te entendí bien. ¿A qué termino te refieres? ¿Al "chambón"? Recuerdo muy vivamente una cumbia muy popular hace unos diez años que decía: "Estoy saliendo con un chabón..." Creo que _chambón_ y _chabón_ son lo mismo.



creo que 'chavón' se refiere a chavo, un chico, si no me equivoco.
si buscas en el diccionário, 'chambón' no tiene nada que ver con 'chavón'
=)


----------



## alada

Un chambón es un inepto, aquel que "tira y falla", que no hace algo bien.

Creo que la frase "cielo de chambones" se refiere más a un "paraíso de chambones" que lo que quiere decir es que todos los jugadores del equipo son unos "chambones"

Por ejemplo yo soy una "chambona" dibujando.


----------



## airosa

brasileirinho said:
			
		

> creo que 'chavón' se refiere a chavo, un chico, si no me equivoco.
> si buscas en el diccionário, 'chambón' no tiene nada que ver con 'chavón'


Aquí se dice que es lo mismo o casi, por lo menos en Argentina.


----------



## coquis14

Es chabón , chambón no se usa más.

Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

Según este sitio chambón es lo que acá en Brasil decimos _*perna de pau, prego, ruim de bola, bola murcha, "que não joga nada".*_


----------



## argentinodebsas

Chambón es una palabra que por lo menos en la Argentina no se usa más. Al_ perna de pau_ le decimos _patadura_. Chabón es una palabra que sí se utiliza, pero tiene otro significado, es básicamente un _chico _o_ tipo_, sin ninguna connotación negativa.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que lo que el autor quiere decir es que Mac Allister (defensor argentino) consiguió lo que sus compañeros, Ruggeri y Chamot, no pudieron: terminar con la situación de peligro. Lo hizo de una manera brusca, digna de un patadura: con un pelotazo para arriba. De esta manera, la mandó adónde la suelen mandar los chambones/pataduras: al cielo, el cielo de los chambones. 

Por eso luego dice _pero cielo al fin_, porque fue un despeje rústico pero efectivo. Al fin y al cabo, lo importante era que no entrara al arco.


----------

